# kong feng gb colour



## Skyhigh_ (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone here have the gameboy color clone-- kong feng gb colour?

This is a chinese gameboy color with a backlit screen a tiny bit bigger than the regular gameboy color.

Anyways this unit comes with 66 pre built games and also reads regular games too. 

My question is: can the internal games on the system be modified or changed?

I have one of those charging link cables to usb, but when i plugged it to my pc it did not detect the system so maybe there is no way of modifying the internal games?


----------



## Gyron (Jul 13, 2017)

You can't change the games. You can only disable them via the internal switch, so it becomes a cartridge only unit.


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 13, 2017)

The last versions sold don't have the built-in games, such as mine that i bought 1 or 2 years ago.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2017)

I want one, but the way the screen's pixels are really puts me off... the pixels are in a triad pattern instead of uniform, making the games look absolutely crappy. But hey, a $30 backlit Gameboy Color, right?


----------



## Gyron (Jul 13, 2017)

MockyLock said:


> The last versions sold don't have the built-in games, such as mine that i bought 1 or 2 years ago.


They still sell it with the built-in games.



Jayro said:


> I want one, but the way the screen's pixels are really puts me off... the pixels are in a triad pattern instead of uniform, making the games look absolutely crappy. But hey, a $30 backlit Gameboy Color, right?


Yeah, they do look kinda odd with the pixel ratio, but I still prefer my old Kong Feng for GBC gaming over my AGS-101.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2017)

Gyron said:


> They still sell it with the built-in games.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do look kinda odd with the pixel ratio, but I still prefer my old Kong Feng for GBC gaming over my AGS-101.


The ratio isn't the problem, I can deal with 4:3, it's the pixel's red, green, blue layout that bothers me.


----------



## Gyron (Jul 13, 2017)

Jayro said:


> The ratio isn't the problem, I can deal with 4:3, it's the pixel's red, green, blue layout that bothers me.


Yeah, I can see your issue with the triangular pixel format. I got mine in front of me and it's quite noticeable, especially if you are close to the screen. Donkey Kong's main screen makes it pretty apparent and is a good example of it. It also gives the sprites a bit of a fuzzy look, but without being out of focus. Reminds me a bit of the jaggy graphics on my old C64.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 8, 2017)

Question

Why cant the everdrive gb run on this thing
Is it a battery problem?   i am  using 1,000 mah 1.2V rechargable batteries 

For people that use an everdrive gb ( older version) and a gameboy color ( backlit) what batteries do you use that work with it?


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2017)

Skyhigh_ said:


> Why cant the everdrive gb run on this thing


very likely because it's a clone....


----------



## Jayro (Aug 8, 2017)

Krikzz himself said everdrive works just fine on it.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 8, 2017)

And I can confirm. My EDGB works fine with both models. The GBC shaped one and the one that looks like a GBA SP.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> And I can confirm. My EDGB works fine with both models. The GBC shaped one and the one that looks like a GBA SP.


If you wouldn't mind please confirm what batteries you are using on your gbc unit

it think there seems to be an issue with power , i used an ac adapter with my unit and the card seems to work
However the card  won't load if i use my 950 mah 1.2 V nimh re-chargeable batteries.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> very likely because it's a clone....



According to posts from that everdrive website from krizz even the originals seem to face the same problem which is why i was asking what type of batteries people are using.
This is just purely regarding GBC,GB units


----------



## migles (Aug 9, 2017)

Skyhigh_ said:


> 950 mah


only 950 ? i thought 2000, 2500 was the normal nowadays...
get a pair of quality ones, they are worth the investment


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 9, 2017)

Skyhigh_ said:


> If you wouldn't mind please confirm what batteries you are using on your gbc unit
> 
> it think there seems to be an issue with power , i used an ac adapter with my unit and the card seems to work
> However the card  won't load if i use my 950 mah 1.2 V nimh re-chargeable batteries.
> ...


My main batteries are rechargeable eneloop pro batteries (1.2V). But the GBC styled model works also with the cheapest, off-Band batteries available for 99cents for a 4-pack.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 10, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> My main batteries are rechargeable eneloop pro batteries (1.2V). But the GBC styled model works also with the cheapest, off-Band batteries available for 99cents for a 4-pack.




i think it would help to know exactly the mah on your rechargable batteries.

I am well aware the cheapest batteries work for the game boy color,* however my question is which ones work with the gbc AND everdrive cart being used. 

I can confirm that the cheapest batteries DO NOT work for me using my backlit gbc and everdrive gb cart ( not even some industrial energizer 1.5V batteries non rechargeable) . Nor do my 950 mah 1.2 nimh batteries ( re chargable) . I take it your re chargable ones are 1500 mah or higher?

so i think i probably need 1.6 volts or higher because using my 1.2 V 950 mah batteries the gbc does not even display anything with the everdrive gb. However with the industrial energizer 1.5 batteries it actually loads games and kind of works but shuts off ( more than likely because it needs extra juice). 

Cart has no issues on gba sp but then again the rechargable battery on that unit has 3.7 V. I don't think the mah matters as much as the voltage because the gba sp battery only has about 600 mah but a 3.7 V and it has no issues using the everdrive gb cart

Are these the ones you have? https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-BK-3HCCA4BA-Eneloop-Pre-Charged-Rechargeable/dp/B00JHKSL28
I am actually surprised your 1.2v batteries work, are you sure you are using one of the first everdrive gb carts? i know the new ones are more power efficient *


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 10, 2017)

Eneloop pro have 2500mAh.

Of course my claims were about the compatibility of using the EDGB in the GB Boy Colour, that's what this topic is about. 

I have an original EDGB, the new power efficient EDGB-X is not yet being shipped.


----------



## eldontyrell (Aug 18, 2017)

I have this console and it's very nice ... for the price.
It's not perfect, sure. Included games are kinda crap, sound is not right (missing channel in some stereo games, but I've seen there's a fix for it ?).
It's quite low on power consumption, considering it's backlit.
I don't regret having bought it.


----------



## romanaOne (Aug 24, 2017)

2 things bug me about the GB Boy Colour:

The screen is too bright (I really wish there were a way to dim it!)

Not enough warning the battery is gonna crap out.
I have experimented with 1.6V NiZn batteries. The only battery charger I can get for NiZn is the usual rubbish from Shenzhen; it probably roasts the damned things. Unfortunately, the batteries themselves still complete crap: they hold a charge for a good long time and then the voltage drops suddenly. Mine havent died yet, but I'm told they will probably not last for very many discharge cycles.

About all good I can say about NiZn is that the excess voltage (1.6 x 2 = 3.2) doesn't seem to have damaged the GB Boy Colour.

Can also confirm it works with the original EDGB using NiMH batteries but the battery life is really not great. However, there is usually enough flickering to warn me in time to save.  For some reason EDGB uses a lot of power when you are in the game selection menu; the flickering is bad and you get reboots.  But once having started a game, I can play for a good few hours before the battery voltage gets too low.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 24, 2017)

romanaOne said:


> 2 things bug me about the GB Boy Colour:
> 
> The screen is too bright (I really wish there were a way to dim it!)
> 
> Not enough warning the battery is gonna crap out.


True, there is no battery warning. You have to save regularly. 

The clamshell GB Boy Colour does have a brightness wheel, btw.


----------



## romanaOne (Sep 8, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> The clamshell GB Boy Colour does have a brightness wheel, btw.



There's a *clamshell* GB Boy Colour?


----------



## migles (Sep 8, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> True, there is no battery warning. You have to save regularly.
> 
> The clamshell GB Boy Colour does have a brightness wheel, btw.



could ya link it, only find the original one ?
brightness dimmer would be really great

what bothers me about theese gb colour clones is the missing IR...
ok you barely use it for the 2 games that support it but still it's the reason i will get later a gbc later.. need that mistery gift thinguy
do theese clones support at least the cable?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 8, 2017)

romanaOne said:


> There's a *clamshell* GB Boy Colour?





migles said:


> could ya link it, only find the original one ?
> brightness dimmer would be really great
> 
> what bothers me about theese gb colour clones is the missing IR...
> ...



The clamshell ones seem to be not available currently. But then again, when I bought this one, the regular ones were nowhere to be found, so it might change at some point.
Compared to the regular one, this has a few differences:
-no built in games. At all. You need a GB(C) game inserted.
-rechargable battery. It's a BL-5C type battery that older Nokia phones used, they are surely available for cheap all over the place. It charges using a regular barrell connector
-adjustable brightness
-a reset button in the center. Not sure what the intended purpose of this is, it would have worked great with built in games to return to the game selection. With an everdrive it only resets the current game.
-The game will stick out at the bottom, just like a GBA SP. It will not Play GBA games.

as for your question of linking capabilities: yes, the GB Boy Colour works fine with link cables, you can link it up to other GB Boys and regular Gameboys and Gameboy colors. I never used IR myself so I don't mind it being absent. I still have two regular Nintendo GBCs lying around if I ever need it, though.

http://imgur.com/a/Z91wY

EDIT: in fact, getting this thing imported was a pain. It took me 3 tries, the first 2 times customs returned the device to the sender because it doesn't have any CE certification.


----------



## eldontyrell (Sep 12, 2017)

migles said:


> ok you barely use it for the 2 games that support it but still it's the reason i will get later a gbc later.. need that mistery gift thinguy
> do theese clones support at least the cable?



I can guarantee this clone supports the cable. I used to play Tetris DX with it, and it works fine.


----------

